# 95'-99' Nissan Sentra B14 Service Manual



## Lordaeroth (Dec 25, 2011)

God! Been searching for it for so long and now I'm gonna share it. B14 Sentra-*1996_Sentra.zip*. I got others too, just tell me and I'll give it to you.


----------



## srb14 (Aug 23, 2012)

*manual*

is this manual the same as the 200sx?
if not do you have it?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i think that covers all B14s, both motors and both auto and manual gearbox


----------



## Frank/Glori (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you send the one for 1998 200sx 1.6??
PLEASE


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1645935/b14_FSM.rar


----------



## Frank/Glori (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Guys for making me feel welcome, 98 200SX 140K 5speed, nice so-cal car, for my daughters first car. Going after front motor seal tomorrow. Wish us luck!God Bless


----------



## wei6722 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, can someone share the 95'-99' Nissan Sentra B14 Service Manual.
The above link is not working.
Please help...


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-...99-nissan-sentra-b14-service.html#post1357798


----------



## KESJEN (Apr 20, 2013)

*Is it in English?*

Can you tell me what fuel is recommended in the manual: super or premium?

Jennylene


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Super" and "premium" are the same thing. Regular 87 octane gasoline will work just fine in a B14.


----------

